# That’s Called Taking a Soil Sample + Video



## VS_Goose

*It's okay to laugh as long as they get right back up right?*

Like collecting sand from a beach on vacation, some ATV racers apparently like to bring home dirt from their favorite tracks as a sort of souvenir. This guy got plenty!

Watch the video here: That's Called Taking a Soil Sample + Video - ATV.com


----------

